# Natural Supplements after RAI



## shuckers (Aug 25, 2010)

I had RAI 28 yrs. ago..been on Synthroid each day. I would like to know if it wold be safe to try a natural supplement (iodine??) to boost thyroid function instead of prescription RX? Thanks for any input if anyone has experienced this.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Absolutely not. Assuming you have no thyroid, how are you going to boost production?

You need to take your meds for life unfortunately.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shuckers said:


> I had RAI 28 yrs. ago..been on Synthroid each day. I would like to know if it wold be safe to try a natural supplement (iodine??) to boost thyroid function instead of prescription RX? Thanks for any input if anyone has experienced this.


Aside from the fact that our Administrator Nasdaq Phil nailed it; why would you want to do this?

Are you not feeling well? If not, perhaps we can help.


----------

